# First "Official" date since the divorce....



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Um, wow...

Went on my first "offical" date since the Divorce was final back in November. In a word "I'm not there yet". 

Had a really good time and it was quite enlightening. Really pretty blonde (first date with a blonde, ever) great personality, educated, lots of laughs.... but it just did not feel "right". When you spend nearly 20 years with someone there is bound to be an uncomfortableness (is that even a word?) about it.

I'm 44 and she is 30 (we were friends back when I was a firefighter) and the age difference made no difference. It just seemed as though I'm not ready for anything yet. I'm learning a ton about who I am right now and I think that is where my head is at.

Still, I had a great time and maybe I can see through the curve ball that was pitched at my life. Sadly I think she got *really* attached as she has been texting and calling nonstop. I have been completely up front with her (I'm not a booty call kind of guy) but I do feel a little guilty that since I am "not there" yet, this may be seen as mean to her. Is this normal?

-FL


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Uh...by the time you are 30, you really should know better than to follow up on a date with a guy by constant calling/texting. 

I think you did fine. Don't worry about "being mean" ... I'm guessing she's been through this before.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

FL if you are not feeling it what are you going to do? I was just be upfront and honest with her that you are not feeling it, that is what I prefer rather than being strung along or waiting/wondering. Im sure you will get their in time when you find someone that you "click" with, until then just enjoy and nice night out with some good company.


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I think you did fine. Don't worry about "being mean" ... I'm guessing she's been through this before.


Thanks for that!

I just did not want to come off as some sort of jerk, which is why I was honest up front with her. Friends before lovers as most women say..... and right now, being lovers is the furthest thing from my mind.

Cool! I think I'm ready for my Ovaries now.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

"Went on my first "offical" date since the Divorce was final back in November. In a word "I'm not there yet". "

Don't force anything. Don't ask me when, how, why or where -- but like most things in life you will know when you are ready.

Good luck !!


----------

